# Tai Chi Exercise



## Mike (Apr 17, 2020)

For those of you who are able to move and normally would
go out and about for exercise, but are not getting any now,
have you ever thought of or tried "Tai Chi", it is as the name
suggests Chinese, it was devised by a General, way back in
history, he and his troops were under siege for a long time,
certainly months, if not years and he wanted his men to be
fit for battle.

Anyway I have found a very good gentle version in a YouTube
video, it looks easy, but it really isn't and I ache when I have
tried to follow the examples shown.





Mike.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 17, 2020)

Mrs. Lightning has been doing Tai Chi for about 15 years. I suspect that she's quite good at it now.  There are several different styles of Tai Chi - not sure what one she does, but it's different to the one in the video.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 17, 2020)

Very interesting.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 17, 2020)

My wife incorporates one Tai Chi workout into her weekly routine and likes it quite a bit. She finds that it poses challenges that are much different than Yoga. Her weekly workout classes also include Line Dancing, so she works a lot of different movements into her week, ….. and it shows. She gave up weights several years ago because she got bored with that form of exercise, and she never did like running. Still, she is 70 and looking good.

I tried Tai Chi a few years ago, but found it to be rather boring compared to Yoga. In its own way, it is every bit as hard.


----------



## Bob1950 (Apr 17, 2020)

They do not have power transition in their movements.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 17, 2020)

Bob1950 said:


> They do not have power transition in their movements.


What does this mean?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 17, 2020)

We took Level 1 Tai Chi at the Senior's Centre up the street before my husband's hip operation. It was a good workout that requires a fair bit of control. We may go back again, once things are back to normal and they re-open.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 17, 2020)

Bob1950 said:


> They do not have power transition in their movements.


When you watch the movements, it is easy to conclude that there is not a strength/power element to it, but I found that many of the movements were very hard to hold for any length of time and they are a lot more tiring than I expected. I have heard the same thing said about Yoga, but it can also get pretty strenous.


----------



## Mike (Apr 18, 2020)

The video that I posted above is number 1 of
at least 5 in the series, plus there are many more
advanced ones too.

Practice this one then move on is the idea.

Mike.


----------



## Bob1950 (Apr 21, 2020)

A student should move power (energy) from his/her feet to the palms continuously  as a wave (without any breaks and delays).  The simplest example (model) is a whip that transfers power from the handle (feet) to the tip (palms). The body should have  a “rubber-like” structure where “yin“ in “yang” and ”yang” in “yin”.


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 23, 2020)

I have difficulty learning and retaining the movements


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2020)

Tai Chi looks easy, but one needs a certain amount of balance. I have wonky knees, so, it's a challenge


----------



## Pecos (May 23, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Tai Chi looks easy, but one needs a certain amount of balance. I have wonky knees, so, it's a challenge


I asked my wife about how Tai Chi affects the knees and she told me that of the three main exercises she does: Tai Chi, Yoga, and Line Dancing, she thought that Tai Chi was the easiest on the knees and that line dancing was the hardest. She also thinks that the mental (meditative) aspect of Tai Chi was very similar to Yoga and she could get mentally "lost in the moment" doing either one.
On the question of balance, Yoga is the most demanding by far.


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I asked my wife about how Tai Chi affects the knees and she told me that of the three main exercises she does: Tai Chi, Yoga, and Line Dancing, she thought that Tai Chi was the easiest on the knees and that line dancing was the hardest. She also thinks that the mental (meditative) aspect of Tai Chi was very similar to Yoga and she could get mentally "lost in the moment" doing either one.
> On the question of balance, Yoga is the most demanding by far.


I took yoga many years ago - even into my 8th month of pregnancy. I no longer have the balance for it


----------



## Pecos (May 23, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I took yoga many years ago - even into my 8th month of pregnancy. I no longer have the balance for it


Oh I hear you there. My balance has dropped off considerably as I have gotten into my mid 70's.


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

I enjoy Tai Chi and Yoga. I'm sick of all the exercises where they want you to hop all over the place. I'm too old for that crap. I modify the best I can.


----------



## Bob1950 (May 24, 2020)

Tai Chi for health is not very difficult. Tai Chi as a marshal  art requires long intensive training.


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2020)

My only problem is I have the patience of a gnat so it's difficult for me to do the tai chi moves so slowly. LOL


----------



## Bob1950 (Jun 9, 2020)

You do not need to do Tai Chi so slowly. Try to find own rhythm and speed. Real Tai Chi is not very slow art. Super-slow performance prevents energy/power transmission through the body. Again, please remember about whip dynamics ( move power from the feet to palms without breaks and delays). The body should work as one unit!


----------



## asp3 (Jun 9, 2020)

I've only done Tai Chi a couple of times but I loved it.  I just haven't been able to find a convenient, reasonably priced place for Tai Chi in my area.  I'll be looking for classes again after it becomes safe enough for me to consider taking group classes.

When I used to work in San Francisco my walk through Yerba Buena Center would often take me past a group of people doing Tai Chi outdoors moving in unison.  It was such a wonderful, peaceful scene.  I never took a picture of them because I thought that would be an imposition on their practice.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 9, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I've only done Tai Chi a couple of times but I loved it.  I just haven't been able to find a convenient, reasonably priced place for Tai Chi in my area.  I'll be looking for classes again after it becomes safe enough for me to consider taking group classes.
> 
> When I used to work in San Francisco my walk through Yerba Buena Center would often take me past a group of people doing Tai Chi outdoors moving in unison.  It was such a wonderful, peaceful scene.  I never took a picture of them because I thought that would be an imposition on their practice.


I know that some Senior's Centers offer Tai Chi classes. You may want to check them out. I'm quite certain their prices would be lower. That's where we took our class. We had a qualified instructor.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I know that some Senior's Centers offer Tai Chi classes. You may want to check them out. I'm quite certain their prices would be lower. That's where we took our class. We had a qualified instructor.



Thank you, I've checked the senior centers and none of them have Tai Chi at times I'm available.  They have them in the mornings and afternoons during the work day so I won't be able to take them until I retire 4+ years from now.


----------



## Bob1950 (Jun 9, 2020)

There are extensive literature and huge numbers of video on Tai Chi. Everyone can start solo Tai Chi training without qualified instructors. Later, he/she can attend special centers to learn push hands and combat applications.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

@asp3  There's Tai Chi videos on YouTube you can follow. That's how I do all my workouts anymore.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 18, 2020)

I love Taichi and also Yoga, both being a large part of my fitness activity besides walking.      I trained with Healer Within Foundation and lead a weekly Taichi/Qigong class.


----------

